# ? about deer tag



## spine_splitter (Nov 18, 2009)

dropped my deer off @ new a place my parents wanted a deer done @, the butcher said he had to keep the tag with the carcass, said this was a new dnr thing??? so that left me driving around with a deer head with no tag, I didnt feel comfortable leavin there he said if I was pulled over have the dnr call him, is this the norm? I mean if it was a buck I was having mounted I would have needed my tag for my TAXI, any answers appreciated


----------



## neil duffey (Feb 22, 2004)

once the deer is processed for consumption it doesnt need to be tagged. i would think the butcher is wrong. but im not an expert, i just know we as taxi's NEED the tag.


----------



## spine_splitter (Nov 18, 2009)

Yea I did not care for leavin my tag behind whatso ever.


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

I think that rule has been in place for quite some time actually. 

There was a guy by me that used to process deer all season long, out of his garage. He did it for YEARS with no tags, wrong tags, wife's tags,, didn't matter. All of a sudden one year, maybe 6 or 7 years ago,,, he said he got a "visit" from the State. He could no longer butcher deer without a tag on it.


----------



## spine_splitter (Nov 18, 2009)

I understand the why. just never have encountered this before. this just means alot more drivin when/if I get a deer mounted. and I feel like if I was to get pulled with a deer cape the DNR will want a license, and when I cant produce how will they react, this prob will never happen, but Iam sure it has. do they just take my name, and check with that butcher?


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

Yeah, I'm not sure how all that would play out.


----------



## ArrowFlinger (Sep 18, 2000)

Immediately after killing a deer, bear, elk or turkey, you must validate your kill tag and fasten it to the antler, lower jaw or lower leg in such a manner that the tag remains securely attached to the animal. Do not stick or wrap the kill tag to the antler of a deer or to the leg of a turkey.

The best way to attach a kill tag is to lay a strong piece of wire or cord across the sticky side of the kill tag so the tag can be folded in half. Tie the wire or cord to the animal. Make sure the kill tag is completely legible and visible for inspection.

The kill tag must remain attached until you process or butcher the animal, or until the animal is accepted for processing and recorded by a commercial processor or taxidermist.

*Note: If the antlers or head are returned to the person submitting the animal to the commercial processor, the kill tag shall accompany the head or antlers.* 

http://www.michigan.gov/dnr/0,1607,7-153-10363_10856_10905-74285--,00.html


----------



## Paul Thompson (Jul 16, 2007)

My last C.O. inspection, the nice man told me that the tag stays with the antlers, and that the State should really have a double tag, one for the butcher, one for the taxidermist. When/who ever came up with the rule, didn't take into account that the rack and cape should NOT set at the butcher shop for days. Thus, needing a two part tag.


----------



## MERGANZER (Aug 24, 2006)

most processors I have dealt with have a sheet you fill out with name address phone etc. as well as what cuts you want out of the deer. They typically have a place to record your tag information as well. That way it has been received by a processor and the tag can go with the customer and the head/hide. I even dropped my daughters first deer off to be donated to MSAH last year and said it was her first deer and I wanted the tag back so the man said oh well okay and recorded the information on the donation sheet and then reached downand removed the tag and handed to me. Not as complicated as some make it out to be.

Ganzer


----------



## spine_splitter (Nov 18, 2009)

yea I just feel the guy was bein a bit difficult, or had a issue with the dnr, because every place I have taken the deer to, they simply write down all the info from the tag, and my license and, hand immediatly back.


----------

